# Guangzhou(Canton) China, the pearl river city construction site in winter



## Gorgon (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you so much. Yeah, I figured the subway system was probably superior to the bus system. Do the buses have an exclusive transit lane? That was very informative, though


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

12 Jan, 2009


----------



## drink.think (Nov 8, 2008)

Last year,I came to this city by myself.It a good trip


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW!! What an incredible structure!! Truly great vision here. Next time I'm in Shanghai I will try to make a trip to Guangzhou. Looks like a great city! 

Thx for the pics :cheers:


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

Taken 1 or 2 months ago, from xinhuanet.com


----------

